# GAME 3



## R y a n

Well it's game 3 time... how will the Twinkies respond?

I figure they'll pull this one out... I think Radke is on the mound today?

I have a feeling they've got something to prove today and will rise to the occassion....


----------



## Shu

With the potential of it being Radke's last start ever I say the Twins will dig deep and pull out a win.


----------



## Norm70

Well i think nick said something about a magical season on an earlier form. Well pulling this one out should be magical. If these boys are worth anything they would not forget what radke did this season and will go out and pound the A's today, just wish i could watch it.


----------



## KEN W

Depends on if Radke can get through the first inning.Plus day games in Oakland can be a disaster for the visitors.The sunny sky is tougher than the Metrodome roof.


----------



## KEN W

It ain't over till it's over!!!!

"Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?" :bop:


----------



## Shu

just heard that too Ken - funny stuff :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

LOCK IT UP

Time to put the pressure on the A's,,,,,,,,couple 13, 14 runs ought to do the trick.

I think it's a good day to take off the afternoon from work,,,some twins baseball and a few dozen miller lite's sound a little more inviting.


----------



## njsimonson

A wise man once said to me, "We're gonna win Twins, we're gonna score, we're gonna win Twins...watch that baseball sooooar; Knock out a homerun, shout a 'HIP HOORAY' - cheer for the Minnesota Twins to-day."

*I think I'll do that! * :lol:

*KICK SOME A's TWINKIES!!!*
*
GO TWINS!!!*


----------



## R y a n

The game's starting up!

I saw homer hankies in Oakland! 

Ryan


----------



## R y a n

Chavez goes yard.... 1-0 A's

<sigh> they start in the hole again

Oakland has never trailed in the series yet...


----------



## R y a n

Scutaro goes gap for double ..drives in run

2-0 A's

We need out of this inning fast... Radke's stuff is suspect at this point.


----------



## R y a n

2 run dinger by Milton Bradley...

:eyeroll:

4-0 A's


----------



## R y a n

Torii Hunter making amends...goes yard

HRRRRR

4-1


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Wahooooooo

Come back trail :beer:


----------



## R y a n

End of an era.... Radke leaves the mound likely for the last time ever..


----------



## Springer

This is hard to listen to. :eyeroll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

This is giving me a headache and twisting stomach!


----------



## R y a n

We got screwed! Hunter was not tagged sliding home! :******:

Base hit to the gap get us 1 more.... but White messes up by not moving on to second with the throw going home...

But the damn home plate ump should have gotten into better position. :eyeroll:

A's 4- Twins 2


----------



## R y a n

Scutaro hits a bases clearing 3 run double....

A's 8- Twins 2

The fat lady is clearing her throat...


----------



## R y a n

8th inning... Morneau leads off with an HR...

Too bad he bobbled the grounder the previous inning that kept the inning alive for extra runs for the A's...

A's 8- Twins 3

End of 8th inning... it looks grim.


----------



## R y a n

Well.... what can you say? It was a good run for the Twins.

They just were plain flat in the post season....

Well... on to cheering anyone playing the Yankees...

Who do the Vikes play again this weekend?


----------



## 870 XPRS

This game/series brought to you by the letter "F"


----------



## Norm70

Well my phesant opener is clear anyways and can go watch my little brother play football tommorrow. Just a really sick feeling knowing how good we played during the season and how our offense choked in the post season. Given we probably would've lost today, but it could have just as easily been 2-1 in the series in the twins favor also. Anyway be ready to start up a spring training thread next march. I am already counting down the days.

What do you think you 2007 line up will be like? I think there is still alot of questions offensively.

2b- Castillo- will his legs hold up
3b punto-will they go after a 3b in the offseason. I hope not
C- Mauer- solid
RF-Cuddyer-Solid
1b-Morneau-will he keep it up like this yr
CF- Hunter- I hope they keep him
LF- Who knows- if they do not get anyone i hope tyner starts
DH- would be nice to get a FA here
SS- Bartlett- should be getting a full season here

Pitching
1- Santana- Solid
2-Lirano- Hopefull no lasting arm problems
3- BOOOOOOOOF- hopefully follows up with a good season
4-Garza- i think he will be a good one
5- no idea??????

Bullpen
Closer- Nathan- solid
Setup- Neshik?- Might replace Rincon for good
LH Setup- Reyes- Hopefully he found a home
Long Man- Gurrier- Should be good here
Others- Perkins??, Crain???, Rincon???- alot of questions here


----------



## R y a n

A great pic for the end of the season...


----------



## 870 XPRS

Great????? :huh:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Been in hiding or denile... either way it stinks.

They worked so hard and they just fell apart in the series. Well they at least made the season very interesting and exciting to watch.

If their aces stay healthy next year and add a big bat or 2 the Twins should be a lock for the postseason. Their pitching (when healthy) is the best in the bigs, they just need consistent run support.


----------



## R y a n

870 XPRS said:


> Great????? :huh:


Yeah great was the wrong choice of word... I should have said something more along the lines of " A telling pic for the final game of the year" as it was snapped during Game 3...

My bad on the poor word choice..

Ryan


----------



## njsimonson

Bummer of a Series.

I bet Perkins might get some spot starts in the rotation.

I think Santana/Liriano/BOOOOOF combine for 54 wins next year. It will be a good three-man rotation. If Garza improves, that'll be great. I'd like to see Perkins as the 5th starter.

Only 4 months until pitchers and catchers report for spring training!

Thanks for the great season Twins. And thanks to all the fans on this board. It has been a blast chatting about a great season with you all!

This is *STILL *Twins Territory!!!


----------



## KEN W

Right on Nick 

Free agency will be interesting.Ryan should have some money to play with....with Radke retireing.....$12 million

Will they resign Hunter????? if not.....another $12 million.


----------



## KEN W

Jusr saw that the Twins picked up the $12 Million option on Hunter.


----------



## njsimonson

AWESOME!


----------



## djleye

He, too me, is the face of the team. I would be dissappointed if they didn't keep him. I hope that they tell him they picked up the option for one year with the hope of getting a long term deal done. Now address left field and another starter and maybe a third basemen and get rid of Castillo and maybe move Punto to second, or get a new second basemen and I would say we have a lot of good parts!!!
I am not a kubell fan, I don't trust him out in left!!!


----------



## Madison

njsimonson said:


> I bet Perkins might get some spot starts in the rotation.
> 
> I think Santana/Liriano/BOOOOOF combine for 54 wins next year. It will be a good three-man rotation. If Garza improves, that'll be great. I'd like to see Perkins as the 5th starter.
> 
> *STILL *Twins Territory!!!


I can see perkins getting in the rotation also.. He had some good stuff.


----------



## KEN W

djleye said:


> He, too me, is the face of the team. I would be dissappointed if they didn't keep him. I hope that they tell him they picked up the option for one year with the hope of getting a long term deal done. Now address left field and another starter and maybe a third basemen and get rid of Castillo and maybe move Punto to second, or get a new second basemen and I would say we have a lot of good parts!!!
> I am not a kubell fan, I don't trust him out in left!!!


Are you hinting maybe they should try to get A-Rod????


----------



## njsimonson

Ken - LOL.

I like Punto & Castillo at 3B and 2B respectively. Bartlett is a sound SS, despite the egregious error in game three, he was solid and made deep assists at the #6 position. Give Tyner the LF job and Cuddy the RF, Torii of course in CF. Put Morneau at 1B again, Mauer at DH and platoon the C position with Red Dog, et al.

The key will be keeping this team together. They're so young and talented. Imagine what they'd be like when they're experienced and talented? Wowza!

Same goes for the hurlers:
2007 Pitching
1S - Santana
2S - Liriano
3S - Bonser
4S - Garza
5S - Perkins

That lineup could win 78 games alone next year. I thing the Twins will break 100 wins in 2007

BP- Rincon, Neshek, Crain, Reyes, Guerrier, et al.

CL - Nathan


----------



## KEN W

I agree pretty much,Nick....but I heard Ryan on the Hartman show yesterday and he said....no way is Mauer not going to be the catcher.Which means someone else will DH.I look for them to resign White.

Pitching staff will include Silva if he has a decent spring.They are supposedly going to teach him a slider.

Ryan also said their No. 1 priority will be to sign a starting pitcher.To many young guys to depend on.


----------



## Madison

KEN W said:


> Ryan also said their No. 1 priority will be to sign a starting pitcher.To many young guys to depend on.


Hoepfully they drop Crain, since his one year deal is up this year, that should save MN another $300,000... :-?


----------



## KEN W

Wouldn't Barry Zito look good in a Twins uniform.....unfortunately both the Yankees and Red Sox need starting pitching.And they can pay whatever it takes to sign him.


----------

